# Goats and Eggplant ?????



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had someone give me some eggplants and they are really to ripe for me and I was wondering if I coud feed them to my goats????
Leslie


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Eggplant is a member of the nightshade family and supposedly toxic to goats. I am not sure I would feed it if they were not already used to eating such plants. You could plant the seeds and compost the rest.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know... if I'd risk giving it.....to your goaties..
If it is over ripe, it also may have some rot.... :worried:


----------

